# Emulsified sugar scrub with foaming bath whip?



## mkstylessoap (Nov 27, 2013)

Is there a way to use ewax with foaming bath whip to make a emulsified foaming sugar scrub? I make it without the ewax but find that the sugar dissipates and dissolves so I thought it may help to use ewax but I can't really picture how that would work?


----------



## lsg (Nov 27, 2013)

You might try Swift's recipe for foaming bath butter. It includes glycol distearate which can be used as a very low emulsifier.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=foaming+bath+butter


----------

